# rdesktop ERROR: connect: Connection timed out

## Oo.et.oO

yes, networking works on both machines.  

vnc servers work for connecting in both directions.  wanted to try rdesktop

host/server is windows7

client is gentoo

don't even know where to begin debugging this.  

windows firewall silently blocking it?  rdp is turned on in windows

----------

## Hu

Does the Windows machine receive the SYN?  Does it generate a SYN|ACK?  Does Linux receive the SYN|ACK?

----------

## imaginasys

Can you "telnet yourserver 3389" to check if it connect on the rdp port ?

Regards,

                  BT   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Oo.et.oO

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Does the Windows machine receive the SYN?  Does it generate a SYN|ACK?  Does Linux receive the SYN|ACK?

 

how do i know?

----------

## vaxbrat

After enabling remote desktop on the windows target, you may also need to authorize non-admin types.  By default, only local admin folk are able to remote in to a windows desktop.  I typically create a group in active directory for this sort of stuff so only relatively privileged/intelligent folk are able to do rdp.

What hu is suggesting you do is to emerge a packet sniffer like wireshark so you can see the traffic going back and forth between the linux box and the windows box.

Also you are right in thinking that windows firewall will block things like this if it is still enabled.

----------

## Oo.et.oO

thanks @vaxbrat.  the user i'm trying to connect with is admin and is automatically enabled in RDP.

windows firewall is turned off.  symantic endpoint protection maybe?  but usually it pops up a dialog to ask me (but maybe not for incoming connections?)

in event viewer in windows under:

"Applications and Services Logs -> Windows -> TerminalServices-LocalSessionManager -> Operational"

i see nothing at all related to external connections

same in TerminalServices-RemoteConnectionManager

surely there is something else i can check before digging into wire sniffing?

machines are on same subnet.  but are not virtual machines.

```
rdesktop -g 1440x900 -P -z -x l -r sound:off -u myadminuser 192.168.1.165:3389

ERROR: connect: Connection timed out

```

rdesktop version 1.7.1.

----------

## Oo.et.oO

interesting.  so i turned off symantec endpoint protection "Network threat protection" 

and now i get:

ERROR: connect: Connection refused

but i still see nothing interesting in windows event viewer.

unfortunately my "administrator" won't let me alter my network threat protection rules.  no idea why vnc works.

but why is my connection being refused when symantec firewall is turned off?

----------

